# Yahoo- Suffering from the Symptoms of Irritable Bowel Syndrome? Medical Experts Say Get Tested for Celiac Disease, Now Easier ... (PRWeb via Yahoo! Ne



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

First at-home screening test for celiac disease now available in Canada from 2G Pharma Inc.View the full article


----------

